# Mantis parts



## OGIGA (Jun 8, 2007)

I had my stagmomantis californicas mate (again) yesterday. This morning I couldn't find him, but I found this inside the tank.







"Hehehe. What??  "


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

She got him. This why I usually put them on a plant so that he has the whole room to get away.


----------



## Ian (Jun 8, 2007)

You should try feeding him, he may pick up with time


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 8, 2007)

> You should try feeding him, he may pick up with time


Haha... If he was a plant or some kind of simple worm, that would work... and I would get a few more too!


----------



## colddigger (Jun 8, 2007)

we can rebuild him,

make him stronger, faster,BETTER!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 9, 2007)

Don't worry... he'll be back. He's inside the female right now. Pretty soon, there will be hundreds more of him! Muahahaha..... Okay, that's just the next generation.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 10, 2007)

> You should try feeding him, he may pick up with time


wow Ian your hilarious.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 10, 2007)

You know what? The female is laying an ootheca RIGHT NOW!


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 10, 2007)

Just in time


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh, she was previously mated. I just did it again to be sure. The first time for this female mating was also the first time for the male. He kept connecting and disconnecting the whole time but this time he stayed connected for the whole time I watched.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow thats amazing and so considerate for him to fall all nice an neatly like that for you to scoop whats left of him up..

We need a caption competition..


----------



## Nick Barta (Jun 11, 2007)

Caption: "She was right again as always, I didn't have a leg to stand on!"


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 11, 2007)

> Wow thats amazing and so considerate for him to fall all nice an neatly like that for you to scoop whats left of him up..We need a caption competition..


I just arranged it like that. The parts were in several different places inside the tank. If I found it arranged like that already, I'll be wondering for a long time.


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 12, 2007)

to Big bertha's surprise her mail order husband required some self asembly


----------



## Ian (Jun 12, 2007)

> > You should try feeding him, he may pick up with time
> 
> 
> wow Ian your hilarious.


I know


----------

